# Brown CM in 13dpiui, HPT negative



## Mada (Sep 27, 2009)

Girls! 
I need Your advice! Today is second day when I have just a brown spottings (no AF yet), a bit back pain and feel stomach pain like before AF... Is still some hope? I am in 14dpiui...







Did not test today. AF must be today or tomorrow... Today's BBT is 98... 
I am reading that it could be from implantation and after that a lot of cases HPT shows positive...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you're 14dp basting/insemination then I think you may be testing a little early.  I've never had IUI but from what I know, they baste you before ovulation.  Did you ovulate naturally or have HCG injection to trigger ovulation....when did you ovulate or have injection ?

I would ignore any brown spotting as this is just old (unoxygenated) blood.  There are plenty of ladies who do have some spotting/bleeding during 2ww so it doesn't necessarily mean it's all over.

With regards to your BBT, without seeing your whole cycle of temps it's difficult to judge this.  Progesterone following ovulation raises your temperature and it will remain elevated until AF arrives (or a few days before)....I've not temped for a while now but my temps didn't drop until the day AF arrived (on occasion only on the day after AF had shown up).

I would leave testing until you're at least 14dpo (not 14dp IUI) and fingers crossed it's a BFP   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Mada (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks Minxy for answer.  

I did IUI without any medications injections. So then I can say that I am 14dpo. I just taking Utrogestan for rising progesterone. 
At this moment no AF yet, just brown CM still.... I think that I will check HPT today and will see.....


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

....although you had no medication to trigger ovulation, when did you actually ovulate ? How did they monitor when to do the basting.....did you use OPKs to check LH surge or did they give you follicle tracking scans ? ??

As far as I'm aware, IUI basting/insemination is done *before *ovulation....so if you're only 14dpIUI today then you wouldn't be 14dpo (days past ovulation). This allows time for the sperm to reach the tubes and be ready and waiting for when the egg pops.....sperm can live for around 3-5 days inside us whereas an egg only survives for 12-24 hours so wouldn't usually want you to ovulate before insemination/basting because may not leave enough time for sperm to reach the tubes to meet the egg.

The Utrogestan is a form of progesterone support, if you ovulated naturally you'll have your own natural progesterone *plus* the additional support...so I wouldn't read too much into your temps because of this.

I would hold off testing for a few days more....there needs to be enough HCG hormone released from any possible implanted embryo and implantation can take up until around 12dpo.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

